# Eclair Countdown Thread - day 127



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

We've been having some trouble telling when Eclair is in heat, being newbies and not really knowing what to look for, but this time we're sure - ALL the signs are there. So today's the day - we're taking her over today to be bred. ray: ray: 

I must admit I'm really nervous thinking about it... so do any of you have any tips? What's standard care for momma between now and kidding, and for momma and baby after? I'm reading all the threads here and learning - time to start gathering supplies! 

EEK!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Eek!*

Well this is what I do -everyone may not be the same

From day 1-59 a doe gets little to no grain. Grass hay and or limited alfalfa. The reason is they don't need anything extra.

Day 60-120 does get 1-2cups grain and alfalfa hay. Kids are developing the most so the dam needs the most nutrition at this stage.

Day 121-150 I continue the alfalfa hay but reduce the amount of grain. The kids are growing so you don't want them to get to big.

I don't give vaccines but if you do that should be 30 days before due date.

Kidding kid should be assembled and ready to go at day 140 (the first day kids would be viable outside the womb) and that's when I start my "kidding watch"


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Eek!*

Thanks Stacey. We're milking her now, so she's getting a good bit of grain at the moment - how would that change the feeding?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Eek!*

You will want to dry her off at least a month before so cut out the grain at that time. Feed her normally right now but don't give extra.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Eek!*

Ok, thanks. We plan to dry her off two months before kidding.

When should we test? By bloodwork or ultrasound?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Eek!*

I haven't tested my does yet. I just wait and see. 
If you want to test blood test they suggest 30 days or more bred. 
Ultrasound I am not sure. For me ultrasound is expensive at local vets. It does have the benefit of knowing possible numbers of kids.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Eek!*

Wait 2 months bred for ultrasound.That's what my vet suggests anyhow.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Eek!*

Pregnancy diagnosis via ultrasound can be done from 45 days post breeding


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Eek!*

Watch for the "5 day heat", if she has one breed her again. I just watch to see if she comes into heat again. Write down your dates, and in 18-21 days see if she comes in again.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Eek!*

Ok, for the 5 day heat - do you count the day she was bred or start counting from the day after? Is it normal for her to still be exhibiting some heat signs (mostly tail wagging and flagging) afterwards? I didn't go with Dad when he took her over to our breeder, and she wasn't home so she had her son come take care of things, but apparently Eclair would run around, stand, run around, stand, and the son held her while she was bred three times. He said the buck was just born this spring. She had yellowish discharge yesterday and milky white today. Do you think we should take her back over?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Eek!*

5 day heat is a general term. It may be a few more or few less days after the first heat. 
Do you have a buck rag to see if she responds?


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Eek!*

Yes, we do have a buck rag. She sniffs at it and walks away. No immediate interest, no tail wagging. It seems like she's not yet been completely out of heat since Friday.

Fiona is now in obvious heat and is lovin' on the buck rag, but she's too young to be bred.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Eek!*

:thumbup: I would just keep using that on the one you are trying to determine bred and if she responds take her back to the buck.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Eek!*

Well... today is 21 days since breeding, 22 since she came into heat the last time. Fiona is obviously in heat again... but :leap: no signs from Eclair! :stars: I'll keep an eye out the next few days yet but I'm really hoping this means she settled!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Eek!*

Do I see a baby bump? (just over two months bred)

December:



















Today:


















In any case, next Thursday I'll know for sure - having the vet out to draw blood for a CAE test on Fiona, so he's going to ultrasound Eclair while he's here.

I've got a pooch picture as well, but none before for a comparison.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Eek! - Baby bump?*

Thats looking very very possible! CONGRATS :stars:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Eek! - Baby bump? *Confirmed!**

So, the vet was able to come out today, and YAY! There will be kids in April! :stars: :stars: We saw one, he tried to look for more but there was too much hair, but he said that based on the fact that she had two last time (her first freshening) she'll most likely have two again. I'd love :kidred: :kidred: but I would definitly be happy with :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Eclair Countdown Thread - 34 days to go!*

Well yeah, it's a bit early to start a countdown thread, anyway I just changed the title. 

I have a two questions:

1.) Previous owner told me that they only do CD/T at disbudding, so that means Eclair has not had a CD/T booster in almost three years. I was planning on giving her the booster on Saturday as that would be 30 days before due date, but should I wait and just vaccinate her, starting again with the beginning two doses, at the same time I do the kids? Fiona isn't a problem as she's going to be a year old tomorrow so I can just give her a booster in a few weeks and keep her on schedule.

2.) Currently Eclair is getting 1.5 - 2 lbs of grain a day, should that be reduced now so the kids don't get to big? If so, to how much?


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Eclair Countdown Thread - 34 days to go! (+ a few ?'s)*

Mine is due right after yours. I am feeding 2 cups a day total. She looks good and good alfalfa hay to eat. I am thinking twins with this one. Last year my ff had trips. She was getting to thin looking towards the last month and I fed 1 cup three x a day. Use your judgement on condition but be careful feeding too much grain now.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Eclair Countdown Thread - 34 days to go! (+ a few ?'s)*

Ok, so she's been given her first dose of CD/T and I've decreased the amount of grain she's getting. She's now on day 127.

Last night and today I noticed that her breathing is pretty rapid - I'm thinking it's a combination of the heat and her being pregnant, because nothing else seems amiss. She has plenty of shade and fresh water. Is there anything I should look for to know if it's a problem?


----------

